# Bobcat Block heater



## bts44

Where would the block heater cord be on my a-300. I am asssuming it has the heater since it was loaded with options. I looked in the manual and I could not find it any where.


----------



## jomama45

If it's equipped, it should be real easy to find.

Look for the row of freeze plugs in the block. It will be towards the left side (when looking at the engine) of the block, directly above the starter about a foot or so. The wrapped-up cord should be fairly obvious.


----------



## blowerman

Since we are on the topic of Bobcat heaters, my 873g doesn't seem to work at all. What should I look for to fix it? (it's not the cord)


----------



## jomama45

I had suspicions that mine wasn't working either, and finally checked it the last snow. No heat.

I just ordered the whole thing the other day, under fifty dollars with the cord. I think it's just a matter of the element going bad, not sure why. As for replacement, it looks to be just a typical friction/expansion type heater?


----------



## DGODGR

Like jomama said...it's easy to find. Just open the engine compartment door. It will be on the side of the engine that is facing the back of the machine (if it was a snake it would have bit you by now). It should be the only three pronged electrical plug on the machine.


----------



## Snowzilla

As mentioned the block heaters are around $50 from your Bobcat dealer if yours does not have one. The kit includes some instructions that tell you what to do & what frost plug to remove depending on your model. It isn't too bad a job if your handy. I don't understand why they just don't include these as standard equipment.

bts44, it could be possible the block heater is in place and the cord is not. It would be in a frost plug location with a smaller 3 prong female connection.

The heaters are quiet. I used an infra red thermometer to convince myself it was working.


----------



## bts44

Thanks for all the info


----------



## justinzich

On our S205 it is on the top left of the engine. If the chord isn't attached it might be a little hard to see, but mine is brass. We have replaced the cord once and block heater twice in 350 hours on the machine. Pretty easy to replace, just make sure the heating system doesn't have any pressure built up or you make a mess.


----------

